# Schweizer Gentoo-User?

## chrlen

Hallo zusammen!

Würde mich mal wundernehmen, wieviele Schweizer Gentoo-User es gibt! Mir sind zur Zeit 3 bekannt.

 :Wink: 

chrlen

PS: Wäre cool, wenn wir mal zusammenhocken könnten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja an der Orbit in Basel?!?

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Mir sind zur Zeit 3 bekannt.

 

Oho!!! Wie heissen denn die beiden anderen?

 *Quote:*   

> Wäre cool, wenn wir mal zusammenhocken könnten.

 

Ja das wäre nicht übel!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja an der Orbit in Basel?!?

 

Nope! Bin nicht reich!  :Wink:  ...  :Sad: 

Und Zürich wäre mir lieber! Nicht weils meine hometown ist, sonder weil hier eh mehr los ist.

Grüessli

dev

----------

## chrlen

Ciao dev!

Die beiden anderen sind im Forum leider noch nicht aktiv. Sind Cousins von mir und verstehen leider noch nicht allzu viel von Linux, aber das wird schon noch.

Ja, reich müsste man sein!  :Wink: 

Wir können uns auch mal in Zürich treffen. Kein Problemo.

chrlen

PS: Hast du lust Autor auf linuxgear.info zu werden? Es werden noch kompetente Autoren gesucht.  :Smile: 

PSS: Ich lieben den "Knabenschiessen"-Montag. *g* ==>Frei

----------

## ypok

hoi ihr

sicher gits diä  :Smile: 

ich kenne noch zwei, die sind aber hier auch nicht aktiv.

zürich sollte auch kein prob sein, ich wohne in der nähe von sg

cu

----------

## chrlen

hi ypok!

äs hät sich namal einä per icq bi mir gmäldet!

häsch du s'icq? mini uin wär: 34354930

chrlen

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Hast du lust Autor auf linuxgear.info zu werden? Es werden noch kompetente Autoren gesucht.

 

Zusammenhang?  :Very Happy:  ...  :Sad: 

Nei, chann velicht scho mal öppis schriibe, wenn i ziit dezue han!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> häsch du s'icq?

 

Nimm jabber!

Das isch es freis protokoll! Mini JabberID isch deever@amessage.de

 *Quote:*   

> Die beiden anderen sind im Forum leider noch nicht aktiv. Sind Cousins von mir und verstehen leider noch nicht allzu viel von Linux, aber das wird schon noch.

 

Und die fangen gleich mit gentoo an?? Mutig, mutig!!  :Smile: 

Wie gesagt, ich habe zur zeit "uhuere" viel zu tun, soll sich aber in den nächsten monaten etwas lockern...

dev

----------

## chrlen

wenn schon linux, dann ein richtiges  :Very Happy: 

wegen dem autoren-zeugs: kompetente linux-user sind bei http://www.linuxgear.info immer gefragt  :Smile: 

werde jabber in der nächsten zeit mal ausprobieren.

bist du schüler oder schon student? (oder arbeitest du sogar?  :Wink: )

wünsche noch einen schönen abend.

chrlen

----------

## phelan

I wett das Thema grad gschnäu nochli i-änge: Isch vo öich öpper ar Uni Züri oder Bärner? (Oder vilech sogar  än Exil-Bärner ar unizh)  :Question: 

----------

## chrlen

 *phelan wrote:*   

> I wett das Thema grad gschnäu nochli i-änge: Isch vo öich öpper ar Uni Züri oder Bärner? (Oder vilech sogar  än Exil-Bärner ar unizh) 

 

Leider beides nöd. Sorry!  :Wink: 

hey, luäg au mal bi http://www.linuxgear.info verbii! äs wärded na autore gsuächt. merci  :Wink: 

chrlen

----------

## Taresto

Es gid no einigi Gentoo-User. Nur halt äbe i der Innerschwiz.

Ich sälber bi erscht am afange, han aber scho eineige wehnigi Unix erfahrige.

Werd mich aber sobald ich meh Zyt han dem element intensiever witme.

Wenigstens wieder mol es Betribssystem wo nid nur ufemne x86-er lauft sonder au ufemne PPC.

Taresto

----------

## blueyellow

hallo

i bin vo graubünde und benutze gentoo au scho sit längerem... 

zerscht isch äs debian gsi... bis www.pro-linux.de ä mäldig über gentoo gmacht het, das han i denn gnäuer unter d lupe gno... und sit dem chunt min kompiler nüm zum "schlafe"

----------

## chrlen

voll cool.. scho simmer wieder 2 me!  :Smile: 

chrlen

----------

## sophokles

Au mini wenigkeit esch a gentoo-ianer

----------

## yogi

Auch ich...

----------

## chrlen

yogi und sophokles, us wellere region chömmeder?

chrlen

----------

## sophokles

Ech bi Lozärner, läbe aber in Zöri em moment

----------

## dj-submerge

eine me vo bern ( ex fribourgler .. ) 

Kenne zudem auno zwei drü wo gentoo hei aber nid uf em forum aktiv si.

jabber: dj_submerge@amessage.ch

grüssli

----------

## scheuri

ookayokayokay...

ich oute mich...baselland ist somit ebenfalls vertreten...  :Wink: 

obwohl ich gentoo noch nicht brauche (warte auf 1.4), lese ich sehr gerne un häufig hier drin..

wieso ich schriftsprache tippe? weil schweizerdeutsch KEINE geschriebene sprache ist...  :Twisted Evil: 

by the way....Orbit, ich komme...  :Wink: 

----------

## chrlen

 *scheuri wrote:*   

> ookayokayokay...
> 
> ich oute mich...baselland ist somit ebenfalls vertreten... 
> 
> obwohl ich gentoo noch nicht brauche (warte auf 1.4), lese ich sehr gerne un häufig hier drin..
> ...

 

hi scheuri!

willkommen im club  :Very Happy: 

uff.. schöner computer hast du  :Wink: 

chrlen

----------

## scheuri

 *chrlen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hi scheuri!
> 
> willkommen im club 
> ...

 

messi

habe meinen ersten grossen lohn unter anderem auch dazu benutzt...

und mein 400er hat nicht mehr soooviel esprit...  :Laughing: 

----------

## tschortsch

wenn mär scho derbi si:

ig bi au no einä. und zwar us solothurn.

----------

## darookee

o_0 krass ... *schweizerischlern* *nochmal-les* ; )

----------

## bteufel

Sali zäme

Au ich ha Gentoo auf mine zwei PC's. Ich chome vom Freiamt und würd au gern a es Träffe cho  :Smile: 

----------

## taxer

Halli Hallo ir Schwitzer Gentoo User

Ha ja gar nid gwüsst, dass es so viel vo euch git   :Very Happy: 

I bi us Bern und Gentoo find ig nach etleche Stunde mit andere Distris eifach ds'geilscht....

Fänds no geil wenn sich di CH-Gentoo User chli würde kenne.. 

-> CH Gentoo User Group ???

A ja, i bi Info und wenn alles klappet verschlatz mi dä Herbscht ad Fachhochschuel   :Cool: 

P.s: Hetz no anderi Berner hie ??

----------

## SuEt

 *phelan wrote:*   

> I wett das Thema grad gschnäu nochli i-änge: Isch vo öich öpper ar Uni Züri oder Bärner? (Oder vilech sogar  än Exil-Bärner ar unizh) 

 

sali zämä

ich bin us äm tg und per zuäfall gad no a dä unizh   :Shocked: 

bin sit längeräm bi linux däbi und han letzschtä herbscht zu gentoo gwächslät, nochdem i gnuäg vo suse ka han...

greetingz us moschtindiä

chris

----------

## steveb

ich bin auch aus ch (von zh).

benutze gentoo auf mehreren rechnern (neben rh).

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm ich arbeite bei einer Firma, die ihre Mutter in der Schweiz hat. Zählt das auch?   :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Hmm ich arbeite bei einer Firma, die ihre Mutter in der Schweiz hat. Zählt das auch?  

 

NEIN! du kannst dich höchstens bei uns einbürgern. aber das wird teuer! und wir nehmen nicht gleich jeden  :Laughing: 

da sind die schweizer schon einwenig krass   :Twisted Evil: 

gruss

SteveB

----------

## marder7

Hier ist noch mal so ein Eidgenosse...  :Wink: 

Komme aus Zug / Graubünden, arbeite aber seit langem in Basel und wohne im Großen Kanton  :Wink: 

Ist schon ein Treffen geplant?

für mich ist Gentoo noch ein Experiment, nachdem ich viele Jahre SuSE-Jünger war. Hab SuSE aber satt, die liefern zu viele Fehler aus, fast wie M$  :Smile: 

Leider bietet auch Gentoo noch zu viele Überraschungen. Das Basissystem läuft gut, aber ich konnte noch nicht alles kompilieren, was ich brauche, und die Fehlermeldungen sind so seltsam, dass ich dazu in keinem Forum Hinweise finde (auch googeln führt nicht weiter...) Schade!

Gruss Martin

----------

## steveb

 *marder7 wrote:*   

> Hier ist noch mal so ein Eidgenosse... 
> 
> Komme aus Zug / Graubünden, arbeite aber seit langem in Basel und wohne im Großen Kanton 
> 
> Ist schon ein Treffen geplant?
> ...

 

versuche doch einfach, deine fehler hier zu posten und uns zu helfen, deine seltsamen fehler für die zukunft auch gegenüber anderen benutzern und google benutzern verfügbar zu machen.

gruss

steveb

----------

## peje

Hallo zusammen, mich hats auch erwischt, nach einem Jahr suse bin ich über gentoo gestolpert und hab natürlich sofort gefallen gefunden.

Aber jetzt muss zuerst ein neuer Rechner her mit meinem 400er machts keinen spass mehr. 

Werde euch sicher noch um tips bezüglich hardware löchern, mein neuer cömpi soll ja auch optimal mit gentoo funzen

liebe grüsse an alle  :Wink: )

----------

## marder7

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *marder7 wrote:*   
> 
> Leider bietet auch Gentoo noch zu viele Überraschungen. Das Basissystem läuft gut, aber ich konnte noch nicht alles kompilieren, was ich brauche, und die Fehlermeldungen sind so seltsam, dass ich dazu in keinem Forum Hinweise finde (auch googeln führt nicht weiter...) Schade!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hab ich schon. Ohne Erfolg.

Es gibt wohl knifflige Abhängigkeiten zwischen Paketen, die Portage noch nicht auflöst: Aktualisiert man eine Modulibliothek auf eine neue Version, hat aber Programme installiert, die die alte Version verwenden, kann es passieren, dass diese Porgramme nicht mehr funktionieren, oder dass sich Pakete nicht mehr kompilieren lassen. Diese Abhängigkeiten kontrolliert Portage nicht. Siehe diesen Thread:

[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29568 [/url]

Ich vermute, dass ich auch auf diese Weise das Kompilieren meiner KDE-Pakete (3.1_rc6) verunmöglicht habe. Die Fehlermeldungen sagen mir nichts und sind nirgens bekannt. Ich bin aufgeschmissen. Und vermutlich hat ein sorgloses (weil ohne Warnungen ablaufendes) "emerge -u world" dazu geführt... 

Portage ist also alles andere als narrensicher. Es gibt auch keine "undo"-Funktion; man muss sich jedes mal mit Papier und Bleistift notieren, wann welches Update welche Pakete von welcher Version auf welche aktualisiert hat... Aber selbst wenn man dies gewissenhaft macht, die später auftretenden Fehlermeldungen aber nicht aussagekräftig sind (kein seltener Fall  :Wink: !), dann wird man kaum eine Chance haben, sein System gezielt wieder auf einen früheren Zustand zurückzubringen, um die Probleme zu lösen. Es bleibt nur die grundlegende Neuinstallation. Genau wie bei den M$-Produkten... :-\

Gruss

Martin  :Confused: 

----------

## geta

Melde mich mal hier in diesem Thread, auch wenn er nicht so der neueste ist.

Ich benutze Gentoo seit wenigen Monaten (drei Monate ca.) und bin auch (noch) nicht so bewandt mit Linux, aber das wird schon...   :Wink: 

Komme übrigens aus BL

----------

## gfc

jihaaaa ha scho dänkt, dass dSChwizer do undervertrette sind  :Wink: 

so back2hochdeutsch, sonst verstehts ev keine Sau  :Wink: 

Anyway, ich bin Schaffhausen (unglaublich aber wahr) und auch UniZH Studi  :Smile:  damit der dritte im Bunde   :Very Happy: 

gentoo rocks it all sag ich nur und ich hab bisher 7user zu gentoo bekehrt  :Wink:  alle schweizer, die sauen  :Wink: 

----------

## michel

melde mich dann auch mal als ch-bürger. komme aus der nähe von bern...

----------

## tcy

Ich komme aus der näheren Umgebung von Basel

----------

## bsolar

Ich bin Tessiner (Lugano).  :Wink: 

----------

## invis-eo

dann bin ich wohl der erste der aus der urschweiz (kt. schwyz) mitdabei ist.  arbeite allerdings in zug und wechsle bald an die fh in chur...! 

gibts mitlerweile schon ne schweizer usergroup? wann ist das treffen?

bye

----------

## rogerb

und ich bin namal einä us züri...

gruess roger

----------

## gfc

 *invis-eo wrote:*   

> dann bin ich wohl der erste der aus der urschweiz (kt. schwyz) mitdabei ist.  
> 
> 

 

dort gibts schon Computer?? neee, kleiner scherz  :Wink: 

wie wärs nun mit nem Treffen?

----------

## invis-eo

 *gfc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dort gibts schon Computer?? neee, kleiner scherz 
> 
> 

 

ja wie du ja weisst gibts die auch dort, nur sind wir was sachen linux angeht noch nicht so fortgeschritten wie ihr... sonst müsste ich dich nicht die ganze zeit über icq belästigen...! (wir kennen uns glaub aus nem anderen forum..)

also treffen wär net schlecht und wie stehts mit ner schweizer gentoo usergroup?

----------

## dark_red

ich bin auch schweizer, genauergesagt aus dem zürcher oberland - habe meine wurzeln allerdings in basel   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich kenne ansonst nur einen weiteren schweizer gentoo user...

----------

## geta

 *invis-eo wrote:*   

> also treffen wär net schlecht

 

ich wär dabei, wenn ich zeit habe. aber ich habe leider keine zeit so etwas zu organisieren.

----------

## flow99

jou zäme!!!

auso ig wär de o no sone switzer gentoo user!

aber nid vo züri o nid vo basu u scho gar nid vo st. galle! sondern vo Bern!   :Laughing: 

wieso eigentlech es treff organisiere???

weder mit geeks weit rede: www.lugbe.ch  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

gruzz

flow

----------

## chrlen

Hoi zämä.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich in diesem alten Thread nochmal was tut.  :Wink: 

Die Zürcher, Schwyzer, Glaruser, etc. können ja auch mal in der http://www.lugs.ch/lugs/ vorbeischauen.

Die Terminliste gibt es hier: http://www.lugs.ch/lugs/termine/

Gruss,

chrlen.

----------

## neonknight

ich bin ursprünglich auch aus bl, studiere aber z.z. in zürich, weshalb ich jetzt auch dort wohne.

----------

## Miggi

Hier auf der Arbeit haben einige Sysadmins und Entwickler ein Gentoo laufen. Ich entwickle auch ausschliesslich auf Gentoo...

----------

## piquadrat

Jetzt bin ich doch auch noch über diesen Thread gestolpert und oute mich als Bündner (zur Zeit an der ETHZ, im Vordiplomstress...)

----------

## gfc

ichg schlage hiermit vor, Ende September ein Vorprüfung-is-durch-drum-besauf-ich-mich-Gentoo-User Treffen durchzuführen    :Very Happy: 

am besten im bq

----------

## ben

Hoi Zaeme,

Zaehlt mich mit als Gentoo Benutzer.

Ich wohne in Wallis, und habe 3 box (server powerpc 90MHz, Frau PC und mein laptop).

Die kleine Nachbarin (8 Jahre alt)  benuetzt auch gentoo bei ihr zu Hause.

Wuensche allen einen guten Tag

Ben

----------

## dark_red

 *ben wrote:*   

> Die kleine Nachbarin (8 Jahre alt)  benuetzt auch gentoo bei ihr zu Hause.

 

Kinder sind ja sooo leicht zu beeinflussen  :Wink:  (jaja... was für ein Scherz... ¬.¬)

Mit 8 war ich noch draussen am Spielen und dachte noch nicht an PCs. Aber ausgleichend bin ich jetzt nicht mehr an der frischen Luft, sondern denke nur noch an mein Gentoo. So ist alles im Gleichgewicht...  :Wink: 

----------

## ben

Keine Sorge, die Kleine ist voll gesund.

Sie beschaefftigt sich nicht mit Gentoo, sie spielt, uebt Math (gcompris)  und zeichnet (Gimp und sodipodi) auf Gentoo.

Und sie  ist viel mehr draussen als ich.

Ach ja, ...muss.....Sport.....ueben....

Ben  :Wink: 

----------

## endu

naja, zeuemi ou no zude gentoo- users obwohl nur uf mine server (mit workstation-hardware) gentoo louft (firewall/ router & fileserver).

i weis öppe no 2 wo gentoo hei (dr eint hetmers empfole)

greetz: ändu

----------

## grox

hallo zusammen

beobacht' gentoo scho es joor.

vor zwei wuche het mir s'susi-onlineupdate s'X verschosse.

so! - und jetzt isch fertig gummisusi.   :Mad: 

me ghört viil dr vo, dass gentoo schwirig isch zum installiere.

vo dem han ich nid viil gschpürt. es goht eifach e biz länger.

aber dr ufwand vom stage1 us lohnt sich absolut.

bi mir flutscht gentoo wie e ragete.   :Mr. Green: 

ps: mini coordinate sin in Baselstadt.

griessli an alli gentoo-ianer in der schweiz und anderswo

grox

----------

## master of disaster

ch-gentoo-users = ch-gentoo-users + 2

ich und no einä vo dä zhw (zürcher hochschule winterthur)

 :Smile: 

----------

## Empire

Hallo, ich bin auch ein Schweizer  :Smile: 

Ich komme aus dem Leimental, genauer einer Solothurnischen Exklave mitten in Basel-Land.

Ich schreib Schriftdeutsch weil ich Schweizerdeutsch schreiben nicht mag ...

Es heisst ja auch Schriftdeutsch, ne?

Wieviele Schweizer Gentoo-User sinds denn hier nun schon?

//edit

Hui, Gentoo mit 8 Jahren, ist ja Lustig  :Wink: 

Ich hab mitm PC so mit 10 Angefangen (Windows98) und hatte glaub mit 11-12 SuSE 7.2

Bin mir das nich mehr so Sicher ...

An alle die jetzt gerechnet haben, ja, ich bin (in einem Monat, *froi*) 14.

----------

## gärtner

Salü Zäme

Bin us Winterthur (ZH) und studiere z'Züri (ETH).

Han's Gentoo ufem Laptop (Dell Insp8100, 1Ghz, 512MB, 30GB,15'') und uf em pc dihai(lauft aber so guet wie nie).

Gnüssed s'heissi wätter!

Gärtner

----------

## gfc

 *Empire wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich bin auch ein Schweizer 
> 
> Ich schreib Schriftdeutsch weil ich Schweizerdeutsch schreiben nicht mag ...
> 
> Es heisst ja auch Schriftdeutsch, ne?
> ...

 

also ich seg dem immer Hochdeutsch !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mijenix

Hoi zämmä!

Jep chume au us de Schwiiz!  :Laughing: 

Bin au grad chli mit Gentoo am umespile!

MfG Mathias

----------

## geta

@alle aus der Region Basel. Geht einer von euch an das nächste Treffen der LUG Lörrach? Das ist ja ein Katzensprung über die Grenze... Mich würde das schon mal Reizen. Wenn jemand auch noch gehen sollte, dann sind's schon mehr als ein Schweizer und mehr als ein Gentoo-Benützer.

Nächstes Treffen ist am Freitag 22. August 18.00. Hier gibts Infos: www.lugloe.de

----------

## Empire

 *gfc wrote:*   

>  *Empire wrote:*   Hallo, ich bin auch ein Schweizer 
> 
> Ich schreib Schriftdeutsch weil ich Schweizerdeutsch schreiben nicht mag ...
> 
> Es heisst ja auch Schriftdeutsch, ne?
> ...

 

Es hängt aber nicht oben in der Luft, oder?!  :Very Happy: 

Ich bin bloss so inkompetent das ich ne ewigkeit brauch um CH-Deutsch zu schreiben ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Abr chönne du is scho, kei Angst  :Smile: 

//edit

LUG Lörrach?

Es giebt doch auch eine LUG Basel?!

-> http://www.blug.ch/

Also wieso nach Lörrach?   :Question: 

----------

## geta

 *Empire wrote:*   

> Es giebt doch auch eine LUG Basel?!
> 
> -> http://www.blug.ch/

 

Danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## eromb

Do häts nomol en Gentoo user us CH. Chum usem Reantl (Rheintal) bin aber, wie so e paar anderi au im Vordiplomstress vo de ETH... (piquadrat??)

Da wär doch toll: e gugs: Gentoo user group switzerland  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## blechschaden

Han jetzt nid alles gläse...Bin aber au us de CH, genauer AG   :Very Happy: 

Benutze Linux scho sit öppe 4 Johr, han mal met RedHat agfange und jetzt beni sit öppe 1/2 Johr uf gentoo und muess säge, das isch würklech es OS wo mer sech chan gseh loh  :Wink: 

----------

## gfc

 *eromb wrote:*   

>  gugs: Gentoo user group switzerland 
> 
> Cheers

 

hehe.. mir fiel eher

gugs = gentoo using geeks from Switzerland ein  :Wink: 

aber eigentlich wäre ja ne Abkürzung

GUGUS besser  :Wink: 

----------

## 2501

ALOAHHH!

http://www.chaostreff.ch/

bei mir stehen zurzeit 4 Gentoo Maschinen.. (= zuviel lärm)

gentoo und debian sind zurzeit meine lieblingsdistros...

wobei ich hier ganz speziel www.trusteddebian.org erwähnen möchte...

2501

----------

## bergs

Tschoueee

Bi Bärner u studiere ds Bieu Informatik   :Smile:   Ha Gentoo uf mim PowerBook G4. Das het zwar ewig duuret, bis i aues so ha gha wie ig das gärn ha wöue, aber iz lohnt sechs uf jede Fau   :Cool: 

Cya

Simu

----------

## Thalionath

Tschou Zäme

Bi o Bärner u bruche Gentoo scho syt meh aus em ne jahr für mini Intranet u Internet Server... isch nid so überlade u unübersichtlech wiä suse u co...

cu

eax

----------

## 2501

 *bergs wrote:*   

> [...]PowerBook G4[...]

 

na dann erzähl mir doch mal was passiert wenn man das Display (auf Akku) schliesst und >3min wartet...

oder wenn man mit geschlossenem Display startet...

# Mir bereitet dieses Gerät einige Unannehmlichkeiten...

----------

## geta

 *2501 wrote:*   

> ALOAHHH!
> 
> http://www.chaostreff.ch/

 

Na, da dürften wir uns ja vom Sehen her wahrscheinlich kennen... Wenns gut kommt bin ich am nächsten Dienstag auch Mal da (und nicht nur an den blug-Treffen)

Gruss, geta

----------

## neonknight

geht morgen jemand an den penguin-run in zürich?

www.penguinrun.ch (braucht leider flash)

----------

## bergs

Dir bereitet das G4 Probleme? Welche Revision denn? Ich habe hier ein 867 Mhz 12" Modell von 2003 und das läuft soweit ganz gut. Der Plastikrand löst sich ein bisschen ab, aber das ist nicht so schlimm.

Na ja, im Endeffekt hätte ich mir lieber ein IBM X31 gekauft, ich habe einige kleiner Kompatibilitätsprobleme (Java, Eclipse, ...) auf Linux und Powermanagement, WLAN, sowie der externe Monitoranschluss funzen unter Gentoo leider auch (noch) nicht.

Ansonsten alles picco bello.

Simon

----------

## hänse

 :Exclamation: 

High all   :Very Happy: 

s gibt nochmal zwei gentoo user in der schweiz... Kt. ZH/SZ

Mein Ex- Mitstift und ich benutzen beide gentoo auf unseren Notebooks (Dell und IBM), nun komm ich endlich von meiner M$-Bequemlichkeit weg   :Very Happy: 

Gruzz Hänse

GENTOO ROXX

----------

## ZuBsPaCe

haha  :Very Happy:  han gar nid gwüsst dass sich do so vill schwitzr umetummlä, fühl mi richtig haimelig do.   :Smile: 

----------

## emerge world

Und nomol... Basel-Stadt  :Wink: 

1x Gentoo Server (www.netfusion.ch)

1x Gentoo Workstation  :Wink: 

That's it    :Very Happy: 

----------

## thinair

Ich komme aus Wallis, aber wohne in Lausanne... studium

thinair

----------

## sms

U schowider e Bärner. Kenne zwar keni angere Gentooistas, dafür loufts Gentoo bi mir grad uf 3 PCs (1 workstation, 1 server, 1 lappi).

 :Laughing: 

grüessli

sms

----------

## Kryptik

tach alle...

... und noch einer aus bern.   :Cool: 

hab gentoo auf meinem dell-notebook, zuhause auf dem einen server (auf dem anderen läuft openbsd, noch einer experimentell auf aix) und bald, bald, bald (*hoff*) werden wir gentoo auch in der firma (40 desktops) einsetzen.

so'n user-treffen wär ja schon mal was lustiges!

cheers,

Kryptik

----------

## endu

 *Kryptik wrote:*   

> und bald, bald, bald (*hoff*) werden wir gentoo auch in der firma (40 desktops) einsetzen.
> 
> 

 

sehr geil!! von sowas kann ich nur träumen... in der bude schlage ich mich mit win* herum

----------

## Kryptik

 *Quote:*   

> sehr geil!! von sowas kann ich nur träumen... 

 

tja, im moment kämpfe ich noch gegen das management. aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich - die argumente sind erschlagend.  :Cool: 

Kryptik

----------

## rdx

hie isch ono e bärner..  :Wink: 

sit rund 1 jahr gentoo, vorhär debian.. ha gentoo ufem laptop, ufem server u ir bude *g. chill!  :Wink: 

...u ig ha widr problem mit  mim keyboard, cha kener "square brackets" u ou kes "ät" mache ;( ctrl-alt tuet nid ;( damnit! ;-( ! wie söume so code?! u ha scho aui tipps usem board brucht, es wär ou mau gange ;-(( !!!!

träffe isch easy - wär aber guet, _nume_ gentooer z'träffe, süsch isch distro-flamewar vorprogrammiert, we de öper anders gentoo kritisiert *gg*

----------

## George_ch

Hoi Alle

hier noch eine Gentoo site aus dem thurgau.

----------

## Empire

Und jetzt ein Aufruf an alle Schweizer Gentoo User:

Registriert euch mal auf http://counter.li.org/ dann findet man sich besser  :Smile: 

----------

## hänse

gibts in der schweiz mal ein gentoo treffen?

gruzz

----------

## Shai'tan

Ja dänn, wänn dä Thread immer no läbd:

+1 Person us Zt. ZH

+1 Gentoo Box (HP-Notebook)

----------

## rmorszeck

Also ich komme von Basel. Wäre doch interessant auch eine schweizer Gentoo-Page zu generieren, wens diese noch nicht gibt.

Da ich über Weihnachten komplett auf Gentoo-Linux umgestiegen bin und ich noch WebSpace aus den WinXP Zeiten (www.blitzbasic.ch) habe, könnte ich diesen jetzt mit Domainname wieder freigeben und eine CH-Gentoo Portal eröffnen. Nur wen Intresse besteht, oder wen noch nichts im Gange ist.

So. Da ich das Posting erst jetzt entdeckt habe, lese ich mal weiter um auf den neusten Stand zu sein.

// Edit //

Sieht schlecht aus. Also bisher habe ich keine aktove schweizer Page gefunden, Forum oder Portal. www.switch.ch gibt nur 2 Seiten mit gentoo bekannt:

www.gentoo.ch , ist ein inaktives Portal

gentool.ch und gentools.ch sind nur die Domainen regestriert.

Wer hat Lust eine CH-Portal-Seite auf zubauen?Last edited by rmorszeck on Wed Jan 14, 2004 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SuEt

ich könnte hin und wieder einen Beitrag für das CH-Gentoo-Forum beisteuern, aber beim Aufbau helfen liegt zeitlich im Moment nicht drin.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## neonknight

dito

übrigens, hallo suet  :Wink: 

----------

## hänse

Hi rmorszeck

ich wäre auch daran interessiert eine schweizer gentoo community aufzubauen.

vielleicht können wir uns ja mal per icq kurzschliessen, bzw. uns sogar treffen...

ich wohne in zürich

ich hätte allenfalls zugang zu webspace..

gruzz

----------

## rmorszeck

Also so ein Forum oder Portal ist schnell aufgestellt. Nur was mir wichtiger erscheint ist eben der Inhalt, und da braucht es ein paar Autoren. 

Meine alten Domainen lasse ich jetzt auslaufen, bzw habe ich auf den nächst möglichen Termin gekündigt. Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage welche Domaine geeignet wäre. gentoo.ch ist ja schon besetzt. Irgendwas kurzes, einpregsames....

Selber habe ich 250MB ohne Trafiklimit bei hostpoint.ch ... Das sollte vorläuft gut ausreichen...

Hmm, wegen ICQ, da muss ich mal schaun. Aber sobald ich wieder ICQ am laufen habe gebe ich bescheid.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Das wäre natürlich schon cool ein Schweizer Gentoo-Portal zu haben. Aber was wollt ihr dort anbieten?

Vieleicht könntet ihr euch ja mit dem gentoo.ch Inhaber einigen oder zusammen was machen?

MfG Mättu

----------

## rmorszeck

So, bereite gerade mein Webspace auf die Umstellung vor. Also hier noch meine ICQ Nummer: 7278508

Habe gute Erfahrung mit dem Code-Box Portal gemacht. Oder würdest ihr was anderes empfehlen? PostNuke und so sind nicht so nach meinem Geschmack. Aber wens was anderes gutes gibt, so gebt bescheid. Als Forum, wen es noch eines neben www.gentooforum.de bedarf, so würde ich auch phpBB verwenden.

Die Umstellung selber würde ich über das Wochenende beginnen. Zur Zeit wäre die Page unter www.blitzbasic.ch erreichbar. Werde dies dann aber so schnell wie möglich umstellen. Frage mal den Inhaber von www.gentoo.ch an.

----------

## robs

ch_gentoo_user++

----------

## rmorszeck

So, habe mir jetzt die Domaine für die schweizer Portal-Seite geholt. Unter http://www.gentoo-linux.ch zu finden.

Nicht meckern dass da noch nicht ist. Ich weiss, aber am Wochenende richte ich ein Portal ein. Ein neues Forum brauchts ja nicht, da auf der englischen wie auch auf der deutschen Seite von Gentoo es genug Foren zum posten hat.

Was ich mir vorgestellt habe, mehr so Tips & Tricks spezifisch Gentoo-Linux zu publizieren, und da ich ein Autorensystem (www.codebox.de) einrichten werde, können auch andere freischaffende Autoren an Beiträge arbeiten.

Da ich jetzt aber zur Zeit nicht auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge in Sachen CMS bin, so wäre ich froh wen ich noch ein paar Vorschläge bekommen könnte. Voraussetzung: PHP + MySql sollte das System unterstützen. Auf http://sourceforge.net habe ich auch andere CMS Systeme gesehn, die sehr umfangreich sind, aber ich diese nicht genauer kenne, also wegen dem optimalen Nutzen...

Gruss Rene Morszeck

----------

## catwisel

Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus der Ostschweiz , genauer gesagt aus dem Bodensee Raum und finde es super wenn die Schweizer Gentoo User sich mal rühren und ein eigenes Portal erstellen, wäre auch von vorteil wenn man sich mal Treffen könnte um erfahrungen und sonstiges austauschen könnte

Macht weiter so

Gruss Sandman

----------

## bruno

Schweizer Gentoo User eine Minderheit, ja da sollten wir uns was ausdenken.

----------

## dani139

Hallo Eidgenossen , *sülz*

macht ein schweizer mehr!

bin ich denn etwa der erste aus dem Aargau?

gruss

----------

## Villosoph

Hallo Leute

Hier gibts noch einen Gentoo User mehr aus Luzern (seit ca. 2 Wochen)

Der Villosoph

PS: Bei den IM Systemen fehlt leider Jabber also: Villosoph@jabber.org

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

nun kommt noch ein berner dazu. einer, der eigentlich aus gais kam :-)

ich habe M$ absolut satt und suchte nach einer anderen möglichkeit. 

ich hatte zuerst freeBSD und wechselte auf SuSE 9.0. ich dachte als 

einstieg sei dies einfacher. einfacher zwar schon, lernen tue ich so 

aber nicht viel. auf lugbe.ch habe ich dann gentoo gelesen. der 

name bewegte mich dazu, die seite zu besuchen. das logo, welches 

ich da zu gescht bekam, finde ich super cool. als ich dann ein paar 

zeilen in der doku gelesen hatte, war für mich klar "das ist es". 

irgendwie fand ich nun den weg hier hin und habe alle einträge zu 

diesm tread gelesen.. ich finde es super, dass man ein gentoo-portal

aufbaut. 

als nächstes schaue ich mir die seite gentoo-linux.ch an und hoffe, dass 

ich viele infos finden werde. wie geschrieben, ich bin neu - und will ein 

webserver mit apache, mysql und php bauen (nicht öffentlich). 

ich wünsche allen gentoo-ler viel erfolg und viel spass

bis bald 

michael

----------

## Linki

Salli zämme

Ich bin seit Herbst 2003 bei Gentoo und muess sage Gentoo isch eifach s bescht!

Ich kum uss Basel btw  :Smile: 

----------

## someones

und noch einer....

Bin aber erst seit kurzem auf Gentoo umgestiegen bzw. am umsteigen   :Wink: 

Das package systeme von Gentoo find ich recht gut, sowie die Comunnity.

Hab den Thread jetzt nicht gründlich durchgelesen, aber was ist mit http://www.gentoo.ch?

liebi griessli

someones

----------

## merror

...und einer mehr ...  Berner  :Smile: 

bye merror

----------

## Phlogiston

hallo da draussen....  :Very Happy: 

noch ein schweizer gentoo user mehr!

greets   :Cool: Last edited by Phlogiston on Sat Oct 27, 2007 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misto

Hoi zämä!

Namal en schwiizer da  :Smile:  und zwar vom Zürisee, nöchi Stäfa. Momentan lauft fäng s Notebook uf Gentoo, de PC chunt au na dra. Han defür hüt morge gmerkt das d HSR (Hochschule Rapperswil) ihri Maschine vo RedHat uf Gentoo umgstellt händ  :Smile:  Mues mal na usefinde wem sini Idee das gsi isch..

Grüässli

misto

----------

## unix

Hallihallo

Da isch au no än Gentoo User  :Smile: 

Chume us Dürnten ZH das isch ide nöchi vo Rüti, Hinwil oder Wetzike

Bi mir lauft umfem PC Gentoo, Ufem Notebook Gentoo, uf dä beide Server Getnoo, und im Gschäft hani au 3 mit Gentoo installiert  :Smile: 

----------

## alienhunter

gentoo for ever  :Very Happy: 

schon lange .. glaube ich *G*

nähe Zürich

gruss and use the force

alienhunter

----------

## veal

 *Linki wrote:*   

> Salli zämme
> 
> Ich bin seit Herbst 2003 bei Gentoo und muess sage Gentoo isch eifach s bescht!
> 
> Ich kum uss Basel btw :-)

 

bugs? :>

falls ja: hi! :D

<-- zh

----------

## loemmel

alloha

nomol sonen schwiizer

chome us bade im aargau. 

bruches s'gentoo jetz scho sit mene jöhrli oder so. gueti sach.

 :Arrow:  lets meet

en schwiizer gentoo-user-group fändi au ke schlächti sach. en eigeti comunity  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Shoggo

$ch-gentoo-user ++

Bruch Gentoo uf einige Maschinene. Chume gar nuemme dervo los;-)

genlop -t rockt hehe

Bin natürli derfür das Treffe in Solothurn zmache;-)

Greets

Shoggo

----------

## loemmel

soloturn wär ned schlächt.

es wär aber secher vo vorteil, wenn mer das träffe ergendwo i de innerschwiiz wörded mache, in lozärn oder so. demets för alli eifach zom fende esch, onds ned sonen lange wäg get.

----------

## T-oNe

Salüüü zämä  :Smile:  ich weiss dä thread isch eigentlich scho lang sit här  :Smile: 

Aber Kolleg und ich used au sGentoo sind zwar nonig so lang däbi aber händ däfür schüscht vo früäner no gnueg linux erfahrig *smile* 

das heisst +2  :Smile:  neu^^ 

Gruess

T-oNe

----------

## loemmel

ich wär mol för so öppis wienen mailing-lischte oder msn-lischte, demet mer emol alli zäme hättet ond au öber es eventuells träffe chönntet diskutiere.

schecked doch mol eui mails a loemmel@geeknet.ch oder schecked mer eui msn-adrässe.

----------

## T-oNe

hm so äs gentoo nerd treffe  :Smile:  wär scho mal was. Zum chli ideeä sammle und dene wos nonig im griff händ viellicht zhälfe ^^ wenns überhaupt sottig git oder was denked ihr? 

p.s gits eigentlich auch schwizer gentoo user wo im entwickle mitwirked? 

Wär no interessant zwüsse  :Smile: 

gruess 

T-oNe

----------

## loemmel

fendi ebe au en gueti idee.

also ech hilfe ned bim entwickle mit, chönt mer aber scho vorstelle, dass es eine oder zwe get, wo das mached.

----------

## T-oNe

so wie stahts mit dä mailinglist? 

scho äs paar replay übercho?

----------

## loemmel

nee, leider noni, aber d'lischte stoht jetzt, er chönd eu iträge:

 :Arrow:  http://geeknet.ch/mailman/listinfo/gus_geeknet.ch

----------

## T-oNe

Ä riese Resonanz  :Smile: 

Sodeli beschte dank mal sicher an loemmel für deröffnig vo dä GUS (Gentoo Users Switzerland) mailinglist.

Danke au a euri würklich super resonanz  :Smile: 

Underdesse händ loemmel Uly und ich entschiede das mir wend äh Homepage ufezieh. Spöter denk i au mit Forum.

Jetzt isch aber no was was no wichtig isch und zwar bezüglich www.gentoo.ch wie mir bereits feschtgstellt händ bestaht die page so. Jedoch schient si uf dä erscht augeblick nöd würkli aktiv letschtes post irgendwenn im Auguscht 2003. Weiss da öpper öb die page no unterhalte wird oder öb si meh oder weniger igstellt isch. 

Beschte Dank und liebi Grüäss

T-oNe

----------

## cng

hallo zämä

will gentoo.ch scho bsetzt isch, het mä d'sitä gentoo-linux.ch gründet.

auso. d'sitä vom rene bsuächä u ihn unterstützä.. zämä si mir besser!

das steit übrigäns alles i däm tread!

schöns weekend

michael

----------

## loemmel

jo de wemmer mol met em das wiiterfüehre, är schint jo im momänt ned grad wahnsennig vell ziit z'ha.  :Wink: 

----------

## BlinkEye

hmm, do gits jo ä huufe. ghöre ou derzue

[EDIT] 6 gentoo systeme und 1 gentoo server [/EDIT]

----------

## Netcat

Hallo

Bin auch aus der Schweiz, aus Zürich um genauer zu sein. Habe 3 Rechner die jetzt seit zwei Monaten mit Gentoo laufen und bis jetzt hatte ich kein Problem. Ist richtig langweilig. :-<

Bin unter ICQ 8030293

Gruss Netcat

----------

## Deever

Ist ja wahnsinn! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviele sind...

Grüessli,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Juhui Ich bin auch einen

Bei mir laufen 2 Rechner mit Gentoo

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Ich bin auch einen

 Du bist wohl der einzige Schweizer, der den Akkusativ zu viel braucht...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## mkr

*meld*

Aargauer, 2 PCs mit Gentoo, 2 Server mit Debian

----------

## wstettler

hier!

Privat z.Zt. nur Gentoo am laufen (2x).

----------

## neonknight

wow, der thread ist ja plötzlich wieder erwacht! cool, dass so viele da sind!

----------

## T-oNe

Neue infos für die Schweizer, natürlich dürfen auch deutsche und österreicher sich dazu gesellen. 

www.geeknet.ch

ist wieder da  :Smile: . Unser Ziel ist es eine Community zu bilden die sich mehr oder weniger auf Linux/unix spezialisiert hat. 

wenn ihr lust habt schaut doch einfach mal rein!

wir würden uns über jeden besuch eurer seits freuen.

Euer Geeknet Team

----------

## Raistlin

\me kommt auch aus der CH - momentan bin ich jedoch in D wohnhaft (studienbedingtes Praktikum)

Gruss, R.

----------

## loemmel

geeknet sucht unbedingt noch interessierte schweizer moderatoren/publisher, die lust haben sich zu engagieren, und helfen wollen eine schweizer linux-community aufzubauen...

also meldet euch auf http://www.geeknet.ch

----------

## chinwoo

und e bärner meh   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kilrathy

Sali zäme  :Wink: 

Und jetzt händer en Basler mehr *g*

Bi sit öbe 4-5 Wuche mit Gentoo am umehantiere als Server

Greetings

Kilrathy

----------

## loemmel

so vell schwitzerli,   :Laughing:   hätt nie dänkt, dases sonen riese resonanz git.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

OK, ich will mi au e mol als Bebbi oute  :Wink: 

Gryessli us Basel am Rhy

----------

## egolf

Ticinese in Lausanne,

und scribe of tüsch.  :Razz: 

----------

## ox

GENTOO_USER=$(($(GENTOO_USER)+1))

Pfäffikon ZH

----------

## 7thSphere

bärner!   :Cool: 

----------

## Schnitzel86

Aargauer  :Smile: 

----------

